# Is Japan still as safe as it was in the 90's?



## easylife

When I was in Japan, it was really safe, and I never worried about walking around at three am. It probably wasn't as safe as I thought it was, but it felt safe, anyway. Has it changed since the economy got worse?


----------



## synthia

I'm curious about that, too. Has the rise in unemployment and having homeless people caused an increase in the crime rate? I remember people saving tables in McDonalds by leaving their wallets on the table while they went to order.


----------



## mpearce

synthia said:


> I'm curious about that, too. Has the rise in unemployment and having homeless people caused an increase in the crime rate? I remember people saving tables in McDonalds by leaving their wallets on the table while they went to order.


I haven't noticed any rise in crime. There is still whitecollar crime but not so much else, at least not publicly said. I still can leave things at a table and come back and they will be there. But I am not going to push the envelope and see how much i can get away with. I can leave my bag and go and get coffee and come back to it. People leave their cars running and go into the minimart all the time. I don't lock the door to my house (I live in a quiet town though) I don't think I would do that in Tokyo though.


----------



## synthia

It sounds about the same as when I was there. Are umbrellas still fair game?


----------



## mpearce

As always!


----------



## easylife

That always amazed me. If I drop my wallet, I'll probably get it back, but leave my umbrella...I spent a small fortune until I learned to guard it very carefully.


----------



## april

Umbrellas and bicycles! I have had two bicycles stolen - two! I always bought the cheap bikes that rust within a week of buying them, then I was informed that is the sort the thieves (drunk people coming home late) go for. 

As long as you aren't related to a Japanese person, the chances of being strangled, chopped up and distributed to different places around town are slim.


----------



## synthia

OK, so the drunks take the cheap bikes because then they won't be stealing as much?

I know the low crime rate was something of an illusion, as rape is rarely reported and there used to be whole parts of the country that refused to give their rape statistics to the government. My theory was that they didn't have any foreigners to blame it on, so couldn't acknowledge that it happened.


----------



## april

I am accidentally testing the belief of getting lost property back. I left my overnight bag on the train yesterday, so fingers crossed it makes it way back to me, underwear included. I'll letchyall know.

I dunno why drunks take those bikes. But my ex-bf Dad is a police officer and he said the police always stop drunk people on rusty bikes, cause the chances are higher that it is stolen. And I know 3 people who got caught for stealing bikes: yep - rusty bikes, and they were drunk at the time.


----------



## easylife

Oh, I hope you get your bag back. You really didn't have to go to that much of an extreme to help us out here!


----------



## april

Thanks, I hope so too. So far no sign of it yet. Probably it has been sealed off and the bomb experts are coming in, what with it being a threatening unattended bag and all! hee hee


----------



## synthia

At the very least it has probably been doused with water. That used to be the quick and dirty way, but I don't know if they can do that anymore, with plastic explosives and the possibility of starting a short-circuit.


----------



## japanfan

I think Japan is a very safe place, as far as violent crime is concerned. It may not be as safe as it was in the 90s, but I think the world is a more dangerous place these days.


----------

